# New Pori fonts for Sibelius/jazz chords



## cmillar (Mar 17, 2019)

In case anyone doesn't know, there is a great new font for Sibelius that make Chord symbols much more 'eye friendly' to live players.

Plus, you can stack alternate bass notes very easily if needed now with an angled slash.

*Pori Chords ASC*

Read all about it at 'Scoringnotes':

https://www.scoringnotes.com/news/norfolk-and-pori-fonts/


----------



## JJP (Mar 17, 2019)

Egad! No! I'd be facing a full-on rebellion if I used a chord font like that. That's supposed to be better than what?


----------



## bryla (Mar 17, 2019)

So it's a copy of Doricos copy of the real book font. Personally I only use handwritten styles for gimmicky use.


----------



## cmillar (Mar 18, 2019)

Because I play mostly jazz, and am mostly doing tons of sightreading of new/old charts, I personally don't like any 'handwritten' fonts from Sibelius or Finale for the notes. Not as easy to sightread as Opus, Helsinki, or Maestro (or maybe Finale's Broadway for certain types of music.)

Getting the staff sizing right helps too...like the 7.5 mm range for parts.

But for chord symbols, I find 'New Times' (or other fonts in that vein) lead to uncertainty, second-guessing, poorer performance than good old fonts like those out of the Sher Real Books, or even the good old Real Book.

The Pori seem to be a Sibelius improvement in this regard.


----------



## cmillar (Mar 24, 2019)

Note: am getting some weird printing problems with the slash bass not working in some scores. 

Had to revert to another font to print out a lead sheet for last nights jazz gig.

I wish Sibelius had some of the Finale fonts to be easily used!


----------



## Malo (Jul 1, 2019)

cmillar said:


> Note: am getting some weird printing problems with the slash bass not working in some scores.



I believe this has been fixed in the latest update of the Pori font.


----------



## Nor (Nov 26, 2019)

Check this please:









Professional Engraver and Handwritten (SMuFL) Music Fonts


Great (SMuFL) music fonts that can be used with Dorico, Sibelius, Finale and Overture 5. The font sets include accompanying fonts and libraries to help transform the overall appearance of the music.




norfonts.ma


----------

